# MARATAC? PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)



## bjw29

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Look at the New *MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)'s*

CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Watch ( Large )

same design, different Face. I like it anyone else?


----------



## jPhoenix

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Bought it. I think I like it. I wish it still had the traditional triangle marker at the 12 o'clock position. But, overall, I think it's a slight improvement. I won't know for sure until it arrives. Already ordered a rios1931 closed-loop flieger strap for it. We'll see...


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



jPhoenix said:


> Bought it. I think I like it. I wish it still had the traditional triangle marker at the 12 o'clock position. But, overall, I think it's a slight improvement. I won't know for sure until it arrives. Already ordered a rios 1931 closed-loop flieger strap for it. We'll see...


do you pictures of the rios 1931 closed-loop flieger strap?
I bought it today hopefully I will get it next week


----------



## lovecraft22

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Is there any way to order one from outside the US?


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



lovecraft22 said:


> Is there any way to order one from outside the US?


i dont think so. there sites says no outside us sales. unless you can find them on ebay. I will tell you this though. when I get it and I dont like it we can talk about maybe working out a deal with ya. that is only if I don't like it.


----------



## jPhoenix

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I actually haven't received mine yet, either. I ordered from gnomon watches about 3 or 4 days ago. I ordered the congnac color. I'm not sure I'm going to like it. Might should've gotten the dark brown. Guess I'll see with that, too.

You can Google image search "rios1931 aviator strap" and "rios1931 pilot strap" and scroll... You'll see a pic of a stowa on a congnac and another watch on the black strap



bwrian said:


> do you pictures of the rios 1931 closed-loop flieger strap?
> I bought it today hopefully I will get it next week


----------



## Quicksilver

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I have been trying to snag one for a few months now. I live in Canada so obtaining one from the site is not possible. Between the for sale forums here and ebay I have struck out many many times. I ended up picking up an affordable used Ticino for now until I actually strike gold and am able to purchase one used or new. I refuse to pay ebay prices....someone wanted over $900.00 for a large pilot 

I do like the new style but agree on the triangle should be there.


----------



## jre

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I picked up one of the new mid-sizes a couple hours ago. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



quicksilver7 said:


> I have been trying to snag one for a few months now. I live in Canada so obtaining one from the site is not possible. Between the for sale forums here and ebay I have struck out many many times. I ended up picking up an affordable used Ticino for now until I actually strike gold and am able to purchase one used or new. I refuse to pay ebay prices....someone wanted over $900.00 for a large pilot
> 
> I do like the new style but agree on the triangle should be there.


I would never sell for $900 thats a rip. I would sell for the price I paid for plus the shipping


----------



## jPhoenix

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



lovecraft22 said:


> Is there any way to order one from outside the US?


Look for the correspondence between aussiejake and slant in this thread on the maratac mid-pilot from the affordables forum. aussiejake was able to order one using some sort of forwarding service. Maybe you can pm him for advice. Here: Maratac Pilot Mid (When is it in stock?) - Page 4


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



jPhoenix said:


> I actually haven't received mine yet, either. I ordered from gnomon watches about 3 or 4 days ago. I ordered the congnac color. I'm not sure I'm going to like it. Might should've gotten the dark brown. Guess I'll see with that, too.
> 
> You can Google image search "rios1931 aviator strap" and "rios1931 pilot strap" and scroll... You'll see a pic of a stowa on a congnac and another watch on the black strap


thats a nice strap. this is the one I want for my original pilot .















I just bought another maratac pilot 2 days ago from county and didnt even see the new one. so I ordered the new model and when both get here I will decide which one to keep and which one to sell.


----------



## jPhoenix

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I like definitely like the leather nato straps on the maratac pilot... Now that I see your original there on that well-suited strap, I'm not so sure I like the new better... I really like the original triangle 12 o'clock marker. hmm...



bwrian said:


> thats a nice strap. this is the one I want for my original pilot .
> View attachment 892681
> 
> View attachment 892682
> 
> 
> I just bought another maratac pilot 2 days ago from county and didnt even see the new one. so I ordered the new model and when both get here I will decide which one to keep and which one to sell.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I really like the triangle bit I really like the fact they put 24 hours on it. lol they should make a 24 hour maratac pilot. that would never been in stock. lol


----------



## ChooChooWillie

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I have been trying to get my hands on one of these forever! Just ordered the 2013 and I can't wait till it arrives!!


----------



## MountainTime

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Just ordered it. Been waiting for the original Mid, but it is never in stock! I like the new one but I do wish it had the triangle at the 12!


----------



## FabianG

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I've been CTRL+R and F5 since the summer. Just ordered the 2013 model, so I'm biased<g> When you get down to it, it's an even cleaner design. That small second dial was just visual clutter, and small enough to be useless. May as well not have it.


----------



## medicus2013

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> thats a nice strap. this is the one I want for my original pilot .
> View attachment 892681
> 
> View attachment 892682


What strap is this shown here in these photos? It is beautiful


----------



## Drop of a Hat

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Dont like it at all.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it......

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I wish they'd start selling the damn things overseas.


----------



## jtaka1

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I want one! But I live in Hawaii. I don't see why they can't just ship it USPS.


----------



## NagromNniuq

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Already sold out? I couldn't even buy one on the same day it released...?


----------



## aussiejake

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



NagromNniuq said:


> Already sold out? I couldn't even buy one on the same day it released...?


They are neither sold out, nor still on their first day of release.


----------



## NagromNniuq

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



aussiejake said:


> They are neither sold out, nor still on their first day of release.


I thought it released on 12/1? When did it release? I'm looking for the mid version. I neglected to mention that part.


----------



## aussiejake

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



NagromNniuq said:


> I thought it released on 12/1? When did it release? I'm looking for the mid version. I neglected to mention that part.


The 30th it was released. CountyComm - Maratac Mid Pilot Central Watch 2013


----------



## NagromNniuq

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



aussiejake said:


> The 30th it was released. CountyComm - Maratac Mid Pilot Central Watch 2013


Yup, that one is sold out. I know it doesn't say it on there, but you can't buy it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Flurrpy

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Sad the mid is gone. The large is way too huge for my wrist. I like the design though.


----------



## GlassPassenger11

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

As an owner of the original, I may well buy a 2013 model just to let me have one that I can wear as a daily beater without such concern. I really did become paranoid when I realized that they were so hard to find now, and I wouldn't be able to replace one of my favorite watches if something happened.

I think the new model is obviously every bit as good of a timepiece as the original, since it is identical in every respect other than the design of the dial from what I understand. However, I would say the new model is definitely no longer even a "pilot-style" watch, much less a "modern flieger" as I consider the original. It seems to be more of a field watch, which isn't a bad thing. It still would be exceptional for versatile, functional daily use.

I do admit I don't understand the draw of the 39mm version. I have a small wrist and don't find the full-size to be uncomfortable or out of place. A 47mm watch can be a real pain if it were built like a diver, but the thin, flat profile with short lugs and reasonable weight make it a non-issue.


----------



## yojsupmur

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Both sizes are still available...


----------



## jPhoenix

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I agree... it does sort of look more like a field watch, now. For me it's the absence of the triangle at 12. I know that's an arbitrary and subjective opinion... still feel that way, though. I think I still like it, however. I won't really know 'till it arrives.



GlassPassenger11 said:


> As an owner of the original, I may well buy a 2013 model just to let me have one that I can wear as a daily beater without such concern. I really did become paranoid when I realized that they were so hard to find now, and I wouldn't be able to replace one of my favorite watches if something happened.
> 
> I think the new model is obviously every bit as good of a timepiece as the original, since it is identical in every respect other than the design of the dial from what I understand. However, I would say the new model is definitely no longer even a "pilot-style" watch, much less a "modern flieger" as I consider the original. It seems to be more of a field watch, which isn't a bad thing. It still would be exceptional for versatile, functional daily use.
> 
> I do admit I don't understand the draw of the 39mm version. I have a small wrist and don't find the full-size to be uncomfortable or out of place. A 47mm watch can be a real pain if it were built like a diver, but the thin, flat profile with short lugs and reasonable weight make it a non-issue.


----------



## NagromNniuq

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



yojsupmur said:


> Both sizes are still available...


No, they are not. Just because it says it is available on the site does not mean that they are. When you try to place an order it says sorry, out of stock.


----------



## NagromNniuq

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> thats a nice strap. this is the one I want for my original pilot .
> View attachment 892681
> 
> View attachment 892682
> 
> 
> I just bought another maratac pilot 2 days ago from county and didnt even see the new one. so I ordered the new model and when both get here I will decide which one to keep and which one to sell.


Ditto to the other who asked which strap that is. It's fantastic!


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

CountyComm is showing all of them Sold Out now. Sorry


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



NagromNniuq said:


> Ditto to the other who asked which strap that is. It's fantastic!


I apologize for not responding to the other strap question. Its an Orange Tan Kronos Leather Nato Strap


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



NagromNniuq said:


> Ditto to the other who asked which strap that is. It's fantastic!


I apologize for not responding to the other strap question. Its an Orange Tan Kronos Leather Nato Strap


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

And.... it's sold out


----------



## Quicksilver

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Bwrian Are you able to purchase that strap online? Their site is a bit hard to navigate and I'm only on my pad at the moment. Could you provide the URL and or the price? Thanks


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



quicksilver7 said:


> Bwrian Are you able to purchase that strap online? Their site is a bit hard to navigate and I'm only on my pad at the moment. Could you provide the URL and or the price? Thanks


 Sorry man I_ got it on ebay. I will try to find the url and post it in here_


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



quicksilver7 said:


> Bwrian Are you able to purchase that strap online? Their site is a bit hard to navigate and I'm only on my pad at the moment. Could you provide the URL and or the price? Thanks


Quicksilver7 I found this on here for you bro - https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/best-leather-nato-ocean-vintage-military-684730-2.html and his ebay site - http://www.ebay.com/sch/watchesu571/m.html


----------



## Quicksilver

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Thanks Bwrian. Found and ordered. This forum is so hard on my bank account.


----------



## bjw29

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Bwrian. Found and ordered. This forum is so hard on my bank account.


LOL. Yeah


----------



## bjw29

Just received my Tracking for the new 2013 Maratac Pilot. I should get it the 10th or sooner. I will keep you all posted


----------



## vp70m

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



quicksilver7 said:


> I refuse to pay ebay prices....someone wanted over $900.00 for a large pilot


Key word here is 'wanted'. That one didn't even get a bid, the heck with selling it. Most of them on Ebay are SELLING for a little bit on either side of $200, although a few months ago, they were going higher.


----------



## Quicksilver

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

On my ebay.ca account when I search maratac pilot I get 1 hit now and the seller wants $745.06 plus $50.00 shipping as a starting price....


----------



## mike120

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Man am I happy that I bought a Mid Pilot when I did. I personally think that the subdial looks a lot better on the smaller version than the central seconds does....


----------



## Slow_Twitch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I like the second dial, but hate how it cuts off the top of the 6, Especially don't like it in the dark. I just ordered a 2013 Mid, to me it looks less military but more "classic". I am a fan. I do not like the 24 hours on the new full size and really think they should have kept the triagle/dots at the 12 position, that is part of what makes it a pilot watch to me.


----------



## wcaseyb

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Anyone have suggestions for leather straps for the mid?

Edit: order just got cancelled by countycomm.

COUNTY COMM just sent you a full refund of $215.95 USD for your purchase.If you have any questions about this refund, please contact COUNTY COMM.
The refund will go to the card you paid with.
To see all the transaction details, please log into your PayPal account. It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in your account.

*Note from merchant*
Due to a low allocation of watches from a Gov. contract our supply was lower than expected and we have to refund your order. The shortage only applies to Mid Size Pilot Watches. We will have more in the future. Thank you for understanding, CountyComm


----------



## bubt

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



wcaseyb said:


> Anyone have suggestions for leather straps for the mid?
> 
> Edit: order just got cancelled by countycomm.
> 
> COUNTY COMM just sent you a full refund of $215.95 USD for your purchase.If you have any questions about this refund, please contact COUNTY COMM.
> The refund will go to the card you paid with.
> To see all the transaction details, please log into your PayPal account. It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in your account.
> 
> *Note from merchant*
> Due to a low allocation of watches from a Gov. contract our supply was lower than expected and we have to refund your order. The shortage only applies to Mid Size Pilot Watches. We will have more in the future. Thank you for understanding, CountyComm


Did you receive tracking info? Mine has "shipped" but hasnt been picked up by UPS. I'm going to cry if it gets refunded. Bought right when it was posted.


----------



## wcaseyb

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I did and am quite frustrated.


----------



## scubatl

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Recieved the refund email this morning after getting shipping information on monday ....... I dont think Ill try again, he just lost a customer


----------



## KenI

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



scubatl said:


> Recieved the refund email this morning after getting shipping information on monday ....... I dont think Ill try again, he just lost a customer


Same here... another customer lost.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



KenI said:


> Same here... another customer lost.


mine finally shipped and i should get it Wed next week. I just received the older model via UPS a day or two ago. Like I said earlier. When I get the new 2013 Model WED. I will decide which one I like better and put the other on sale in the Sale section plus pm those that ask to let them know that which one and when I am selling one. PLus I will post some pictures of the new 2013 on here as soon as I get it


----------



## KenI

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> mine finally shipped and i should get it Wed next week. I just received the older model via UPS a day or two ago. Like I said earlier. When I get the new 2013 Model WED. I will decide which one I like better and put the other on sale in the Sale section plus pm those that ask to let them know that which one and when I am selling one. PLus I will post some pictures of the new 2013 on here as soon as I get it


Mid or Large size?


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



KenI said:


> Mid or Large size?


Large sizes, I know alot of people like the mid sizes but they just feel too small


----------



## KenI

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Looks like they are only having a supply problem with the mid size.


----------



## FabianG

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

+1 in the Mid-size disappointment club. Just got my refund after having a tracking number since Monday.


----------



## Slow_Twitch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I got refunded for my Mid too


----------



## Slow_Twitch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Slow_Twitch said:


> I got refunded for my Mid too


Also, the Full Size is up again on CC, I just ordered one. Hopefully not too big for my 7" wrist.


----------



## bucs

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Refunded as well. Did anyone get a Mid?


----------



## nyfinest

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

As of now 1628 EST I have not received a refund. I'm hoping that I made the cut. I received 3 different straps for it already!!!!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Slow_Twitch said:


> Also, the Full Size is up again on CC, I just ordered one. Hopefully not too big for my 7" wrist.


Thanks for the tip. I've ordered!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedic162

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Newbie member to forum however long time follower.... 46mm pilot back in stock, I just ordered one with confirmation and tracking number provided. Good luck guys! Get em while you can  BTW I own both the mid size and full size versions... I have ~7.25" wrists and the larger version on ANY non-NATO/Zulu strap wears nicely with no lug overhang! I wear it on a maratac elite and feel it has great wrist presence and it gets tons of compliments!


----------



## de2rek

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



nyfinest said:


> As of now 1628 EST I have not received a refund. I'm hoping that I made the cut. I received 3 different straps for it already!!!!


I'd be interested to know if you got the dreaded refund email? There are many of us who ordered the mid within minutes of it being available, received a tracking # from UPS, then got notice of a refund. See this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/maratac-pilot-mid-when-stock-780440-7.html

If you haven't received the refund email, you must have the golden ticket  When did you place your order? Some of us where around 13:45 on Nov-30 which was minutes after it was posted.


----------



## nyfinest

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I just received the refund from CC just now!!!! .... F*CK THEM!!! I will never buy anything from them again!!!!! Buy the watch the day it comes out, receive a tracking number on Monday, then a refund a week later???!!!! Bad business....SHAME ON YOU COUNTYCOMM!!!!!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Santa Claus does exist....


----------



## dmgenesis

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

*Sigh* I was wondering why it took so long for CC to give the watch to UPS for delivery. Was refreshing for hours for that thing to display too!!

There goes ....ing christmas for me.


----------



## C.S. Anderson

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I just emailed Mike. I haven't received shipping conformation on my large Maratac Pilot. Thanks for the photo *MACHENE.Tech*, I am now happier about my order. It looks better than I thought. I still hate that they killed the triangle marker.
I ordered mine minutes after they came up after a head's up from Mike.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I'm at work, so couldn't deliver a better picture. I won't go into details on the looks as there are some angry WIS in here. If there's a "hate" button, I'd probably racked up a few dozen. Anyways, didn't mean to rub anyone in the wrong way.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



MACHENE.Tech said:


> I'm at work, so couldn't deliver a better picture. I won't go into details on the looks as there are some angry WIS in here. If there's a "hate" button, I'd probably racked up a few dozen. Anyways, didn't mean to rub anyone in the wrong way.


Could you post some more pics later on and a possible mini review on the 2013 pilot?


----------



## Slow_Twitch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> Could you post some more pics later on and a possible mini review on the 2013 pilot?


+1 I've (fingers crossed) got one on the way and would love to hear about it and see more pics!


----------



## Ronin22

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Slow_Twitch said:


> +1 I've (fingers crossed) got one on the way and would love to hear about it and see more pics!


Hello Everyone, I have been a long time lurker, but finally decide to join the fun.

I had been checking the CC site for a friend that wanted the Mid pilot watch and saw the 2013 then ended up buying one for myself. Here is a comparison with the Mid size that I have had for about 7 months or so.

It is big and heavy but i like it a lot. It looks different from the Mid face and kind hints on a Hamilton a bit.

Now I am on the hunt for a new Nato band and 2 leather bands.

Here are some pics.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> Could you post some more pics later on and a possible mini review on the 2013 pilot?





Slow_Twitch said:


> +1 I've (fingers crossed) got one on the way and would love to hear about it and see more pics!


Well if you insist. It's a great watch for the price. Proper weight, proper fit. Sophisticated in a minimalist way. It's simplicity is it's complexity. It's instantly on the top of my to-wear list. I'm not too fond of the straps, but the buckle is really cool. "ZULU" & "MARATAC" cleanly printed across it. When unscrewing the crown, the friction can be felt. The screw action is not as clean. That's just about the only negative thing I can say about it. That's about all I want to say at this moment, I feel like going back to stare at it for a couple more hours. Here's something for you to stare at. Please excuse the amateur photo shoot session via iPhone. I spend all my camera money on watches.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Thanks for the pics. It has to be the absolute best value in any watch today. Congrats at getting yours!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



MACHENE.Tech said:


> Well if you insist. It's a great watch for the price. Proper weight, proper fit. Sophisticated in a minimalist way. It's simplicity is it's complexity. It's instantly on the top of my to-wear list. I'm not too fond of the straps, but the buckle is really cool. "ZULU" & "MARATAC" cleanly printed across it. When unscrewing the crown, the friction can be felt. The screw action is not as clean. That's just about the only negative thing I can say about it. That's about all I want to say at this moment, I feel like going back to stare at it for a couple more hours. Here's something for you to stare at. Please excuse the amateur photo shoot session via iPhone. I spend all my camera money on watches.
> 
> View attachment 898883
> 
> 
> View attachment 898884
> 
> 
> View attachment 898889


I like the fact that they have made the 6 legible and the minute hand is just a few mm's longer that its a clearer read on the minutes. thanks for the review and awesome pics. done better than I would have lol


----------



## C.S. Anderson

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I was wrong. Mike shipped my Large Maratac right out. It's already in Texas and I should get it Monday. I had emergency surgery (gallbladder) right after I ordered the Maratac and my wife mis-placed the email from UPS. The mid-size sold out in 2 minutes. Heck, it took me that long to figure out which one that I wanted to order. I think a government order also played a roll on the mid-sized watch. I'm liking the large size more and more. Posted photos have really helped. I do still like the original design, but what the heck. It's a great watch for the money.


----------



## lks1984

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Great watch! If only they could ship it outside the US!


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I should be getting my 2013 pilot tomm. If I like it I will be posting my other pilot watch on the sale forum. which has just been setting in its case since I got it cause I didnt want to mess it up


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

nice comparison pic, thanks.

It's a terrific watch in both v1 and v2 format. Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Mine arrived today. Here's a lume shot;









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow_Twitch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Nice! Mine is coming in Friday, unfortunately I am leaving for DC for the weekend Friday morning early. I guess I'll have something to look forward to on Monday! Hope it's not too big though....


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Here's mine on Isofrane. It's a perfect daily wear combo 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Works well on the GGB 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Some shots on NATO























Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## FabianG

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Slow boat arrived with my 2013 Large Pilot. Happy to say that my order was cancelled for the Mid-2013. The few times they came available, I held off ordering the previous Large Pilot. I thought it would be too large for my 7" wrist. Turns out I was wrong. It wore really well on the included Zulu. No overhang issues. First time wearing a Zulu band, and its much more comfortable that I imagined. <Smacking forehead> It pliable enough that it contours well to your wrist so the watches weight is well distributed and disappears.

I then transplanted a Bradystrap Sailcloth to the 2013 Large Pilot from my old bargain Pilot a SNZG15J1. It looks really nice, but it remains stiff.

Overall am very satisfied. Yes I wish it had the Triangle marker at 12, would make it look slightly less like a wall clock.

Have also attached a side by side with my now displaced daily favorite, the Seiko SNZG15J1. The mineral glass has taken a beating, and is proof that for my usage, it has to be sapphire.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Looking good! I'd say the Seiko has held up well - remember, wear = love


----------



## jPhoenix

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

That looks like an ideal size for your wrist. Looks outstanding. Mine also arrived, but it's under the Christmas tree. That's alright. Just received my Laco Aachen Sapphire today and have Benarus Moray 4 on the way (purchased in the sales forum) to tide me over 'till then.



FabianG said:


> Slow boat arrived with my 2013 Large Pilot. Happy to say that my order was cancelled for the Mid-2013. The few times they came available, I held off ordering the previous Large Pilot. I thought it would be too large for my 7" wrist. Turns out I was wrong. It wore really well on the included Zulu. No overhang issues. First time wearing a Zulu band, and its much more comfortable that I imagined. <Smacking forehead> It pliable enough that it contours well to your wrist so the watches weight is well distributed and disappears.
> 
> I then transplanted a Bradystrap Sailcloth to the 2013 Large Pilot from my old bargain Pilot a SNZG15J1. It looks really nice, but it remains stiff.
> 
> Overall am very satisfied. Yes I wish it had the Triangle marker at 12, would make it look slightly less like a wall clock.
> 
> Have also attached a side by side with my now displaced daily favorite, the Seiko SNZG15J1. The mineral glass has taken a beating, and is proof that for my usage, it has to be sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 905007
> View attachment 905008
> View attachment 905010


----------



## nyfinest

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I cracked... picked one up on ebay-$225. County Comm still sucks!!!!!


----------



## Bauzen

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I still like the original design in the mid-size best. In fact, it's my favorite watch (when it's working). Unfortunately, mine has been sent back twice for the same issue of the movement getting stuck in the same place twice per day. I really hope they've fixed the problem this time. It's on its way back to me again, but if it still doesn't work properly, not sure what recourse I have as a buyer who got screwed by CC. All in all, they're not the easiest guys to communicate with, and they just tend to operate their business in odd ways.

Love the watch, hate dealing with CC to buy it, or get it serviced under warranty. *Never* again.


----------



## Tachyon

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Not feeling the 2013 face. It's a step backwards, IMO.


----------



## anbu

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Anybody made a video about this on youtube? It looks nice.

I don't know why they don't make alot of these since there's alot of demands.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



anbu said:


> I don't know why they don't make alot of these since there's alot of demands.


Maratac is a relatively small company (affiliated with County Comm in some way) and they provide these to governmental agencies as a primary source, with leftovers being sold to us via the County Comm website.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Not feeling the new model. The charm of the old model was that it was an affordable modern flieger w/ sapphire crystal with the triangle marker at the 12. Now it's just a standard military style watch. And there are many military affordables to choose from, whereas there aren't too many affordable fliegers out there.

The one thing they should've done is change the handset and keep the old dial. But they go and change the thing that didn't need changing. JMO.


----------



## Firemedic162

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Don't know if you guys are aware, large pilot is back in stock


----------



## Slow_Twitch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Firemedic162 said:


> Don't know if you guys are aware, large pilot is back in stock


 No it's not. Check back 1/15/2013


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

just got my new strap in . I love this strap!


----------



## aussiejake

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> just got my new strap in . I love this strap!


That's.... uh... quite out there.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



aussiejake said:


> That's.... uh... quite out there.


LOL


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Sorry, posted in wrong thread


----------



## nsx_23

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Anyone know an international seller for these?


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



nsx_23 said:


> Anyone know an international seller for these?


They are only available through County Comm and CC will only ship stateside, signature required. Your only options are second hand, or using one of those shipping services (which give you a US address to deliver to, then they forward to you at a cost).

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## wiarumas

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I really like the 2013 face for the 46mm. Too bad my wrists are too small at 6.5". Because I really hate the mid version for 2013. Its too clean. I prefer to have something else going on to balance out those big arabic numerals. Was an okay fan before if it wasnt for that 6 oclock being clipped issue. I wish they had identical faces. I would pay more for a "deluxe" version of the mid.


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Anyone noticed the **** trying to sell an original 46mm version on ebay for wait for it... $1500 !!! Even wants $75 for shippingUSPS or $50 EMS non negotiable quotes 'I'm not making money on shipping' LOL

Chris


----------



## Hoppyjr

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

There's always someone like out there, but he will never sell it....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Let's hope not...


----------



## TexasAD

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Has anyone heard when in February the watches will be back in stock? Or how many they'll have?


----------



## Sak.916

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I recently discovered this watch and I fell in love with it. I think the new 2013 design with 24 hours and the normal 6 looks better even tho I wish they kept the top triangle but oh well you can't have all you want.

I'm still debating wether to get the large 46 or mid size 39 pilot. I generally like smaller 39 or 40mm watches but also own a few 4mms. What do you guys think looks better from your experiences?

My wrist is not too big either its almost 7cm.


----------



## dLazaros

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Really like the 2013 version, want to get the large 46mm one but no wus member will send it to the EU.... darn!


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



dLazaros said:


> Really like the 2013 version, want to get the large 46mm one but no wus member will send it to the EU.... darn!


check your pm's


----------



## dpeter

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Hoppyjr said:


> They are only available through County Comm and CC will only ship stateside, signature required. Your only options are second hand, or using one of those shipping services (which give you a US address to deliver to, then they forward to you at a cost).


i would also have gotten a 2013 version if they shipped to Europe. 1500$ on ebay, good luck with that.


----------



## bjw29

eBay is horrible


----------



## Tony_Fletcher

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> eBay is horrible


Why is eBay horrible? I don't think they set the prices for their sellers/customers...


----------



## bjw29

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Tony_Fletcher said:


> Why is eBay horrible? I don't think they set the prices for their sellers/customers...


Just bc of the fees and how they own PayPal and double on fees though them. But that's a diff discussion for a different time


----------



## Tony_Fletcher

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

So my Maratac watch arrived in UPS today. Overall, I'm pretty pleased. It's a little big on my 6.75 wrist, but that's the style of a pilot, no?

The Zulu band is pretty nice and I like the way it anchors down this massive watch. My father-in-law owns a company that sells materials to shoemakers, like threads, adhesives, and leather. He gave me some linen thread and leather to make a band, so I'm gonna give that a try. You know, in all my free time! I have enough thread and leather to make about 30 straps!

Interestingly, it's the Maratac is the OLD style with the triangle at twelve o'clock? I don't mind the 2013 version, but I'm excited to see this one too. I think the older face is a little better, but that's purely subjective.

This is my first automatic, and I've figured out the screwdown crown. I see that when its fully extended, I can set the time and at the first "notch" I can wind the watch with a clockwise turn. So, for locking the crown back down, do I just push it down while turning clockwise and turn until the crown is snug? I ask because the crown in its extended position seems really delicate.


----------



## dpeter

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Well, on my diver you push in and gently screw clockwise. Careful not to damage the threads.

I was after the full size pilot, but the limited stock etc. makes it just a hassle to employ a company that buys U.S stuff for you.


----------



## gasspasser

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

The 2013 mid pilot just came up for sale on the countycomm site! Just ordered mine! Can't wait!


----------



## dgoodenberger

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Unfortunately (for my tastes) this version is back to the sub second dial, truncated 6, and no triangle at 12 o'clock. Also, it is $44 more, which I can't blame them for, given the demand.

Hopefully, they'll make more of the 2012 version, or I can find a pre-owned one for a reasonable price.


----------



## northbranch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I managed to get one of the older mid pilots from rcm60 here on the forums, gotta be fast, and like it very much. I'd like to try the newer 46mm if one comes up on here as I'm in canada and unable to buy new. I also have a selection of leather maratac straps. This was my first automatic watch too.

I appreciate an understated rather than a busy watch and I have rotated it through my job, decent lume for late arrivals.


----------



## Javy

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> Look at the New *MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)'s*
> 
> CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Watch ( Large )
> 
> same design, different Face. I like it anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 892517
> 
> View attachment 892519
> 
> View attachment 892518


It's not bad looking (the new model), but I still like my older version.


----------



## sacafotos

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

If they could bring a PVD version and one with B dial ... Or just bring the current stock back! Wish it hand a second hand...


----------



## yogarrell

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I have the 2013 version, and find it too big. I reckon I'll put it up for sale, when I figure out how to do that. I've been reading this and other threads on this forum. Just registered.


----------



## dLazaros

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

This 2013 large pilot has relocated to Greece!
Thanks bwrian! 
Mounted a Bakeka strap, looks sweet!


----------



## marlloyd

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I'm just not into that 6 being cut off in the old model. New model just came in last week.

View attachment 973971


----------



## dainese

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Just got mine too (mid pilot). Pretty happy with it, although it's looking a little compact!

I'm in Sydney, Australia. Good service I reckon from countycomm

View attachment 976769


View attachment 976771


View attachment 976773


View attachment 976774


View attachment 976780


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jez2112

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

First WuS recommended watch I picked up for myself. I'm partial to the 2012 version so I dropped a bit more than I should have for it but I love it.
View attachment 987007

Been wearing it on this tan NATO the past few days after about a month on the olive green. Its a bad picture but it just struck my eye while watching some hockey, just had to share.


----------



## Firemedic162

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

2013 full size pilots back in stock guys! Just note the increased price of $240... (Not sure how long the price has been changed for)


----------



## Mystik

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

The price has changed for at least a month now, maybe since end of January. I've been keeping track. I think they wanted to offset the demand by increasing the prices a bit.

I'm still waiting for the mid pilots to be in stock.


----------



## jeffreywarren

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I've been checking all day on the status and it's been listed as "out of stock". The 2012 version still says "Check back March 5th". I emailed today to get an update if possible.


----------



## jeffreywarren

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Just did a refresh. The 2013 just popped up.


----------



## Firemedic162

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Thank you Mystik! Btw, as of about 2 hrs ago they are listed out of stock (again) with new release dates posted for "new"/"old" styles


----------



## czarcasm

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I saw this pop up when I was getting ready for work yesterday. I realized had forgot to check the old style on the 5th and was happy to find the one I really wanted (large 2013) was in stock instead. Ordered right away, so hopefully it will ship! I don't know if I'd call it a pilot anymore... Certainly fits the bill as a field watch though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Donato777

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I like the older model better because the dial is cleaner, and not so busy. That's just my personal preference. I don't like a dial that is cluttered with extra dials and numerals. The older model (if that is it on the right in the bottom photo), strikes me as closer to the original dials on German pilot watches, clean, simple and easy to read.


----------



## salduchi

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Voted "I like It". I would like to formerly retract my mistake and vote for "I like the older one better"....big time.


----------



## miike501

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I received my mid pilot this week. It looks really nice but I was expecting a cleaner dial with a triangle on the 12 position and a central seconds hand. It seems to have the character of a field watch. I have it on a Bond style NATO strap. I am looking to get a stainless steel strap. I have seen some use an Oyster style SS bracelet. I wonder how it would look on a Breitling style SS pilot's bracelet. Has anyone tried this? Photos please.

View attachment 1019532


----------



## gunga

*MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Has anyone received the 2013 mid pilot with central seconds? I have a 2012 and the only thing that kind of bugs me is the sub seconds hand. I've been trying to find the central seconds version.


----------



## gunga

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Actually, does the 2013 mid pilot with central seconds exist, or did it go straight to the new field watch style? I've not seen any pictures of the central seconds model in the wild.


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Here's a quick story - I emailed CountyComm on a whim a few weeks ago asking if there was any chance that they still had a 2012 model (with the triangle at 12 o'clock). I don't really like the 12 @ the top. Call me strange, but a pilot's watch in this style should have the triangle (how's that for going off on a tangent?).

To my surprise, they did. A quick strap change later, and here we are...

View attachment 1022364


----------



## mdigi

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



tfinnan said:


> Here's a quick story - I emailed CountyComm on a whim a few weeks ago asking if there was any chance that they still had a 2012 model (with the triangle at 12 o'clock). I don't really like the 12 @ the top. Call me strange, but a pilot's watch in this style should have the triangle (how's that for going off on a tangent?).
> 
> To my surprise, they did. A quick strap change later, and here we are...


Awesome! How much did they charge?


----------



## gunga

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Weird. Any 2013s? Central seconds.


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



mdigi said:


> Awesome! How much did they charge?


$225...I think. To be fair, I emailed back so quickly that I have no idea what I paid.

Apparently taking a shot in the dark works sometimes.

-T


----------



## Chronomatic

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I actually did the same. It was around $250 after everything was said and done. I emailed them late February and got the watch a week ago.

Here is a picture of it:

View attachment 1022647


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Chronomatic said:


> I actually did the same. It was around $250 after everything was said and done. I emailed them late February and got the watch a week ago.
> 
> Here is a picture of it:
> 
> View attachment 1022647


Well played sir. Well played indeed...

-T


----------



## Chronomatic

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



dLazaros said:


> This 2013 large pilot has relocated to Greece!
> Thanks bwrian!
> Mounted a Bakeka strap, looks sweet!


Thanks haha


----------



## goodjavstexas

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



gunga said:


> Weird. Any 2013s? Central seconds.


I've been like a hawk on these pilots for the last couple of months. From what I've seen they've only used the a sub dial for the seconds, never a central hand.


tfinnan said:


> $225...I think. To be fair, I emailed back so quickly that I have no idea what I paid.
> 
> Apparently taking a shot in the dark works sometimes.
> 
> -T


I did the exact same thing when the 2012 design date listed for restock kept changing. They emailed back and asked that I mail in a check with a note for my order. I included my email in the note and was very specific about it being the triangle design. 4 days later I had a ups tracking number. So voila!
View attachment 1023976

My 2012 Maratac Pilot. Persistence pays off.


----------



## gunga

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Thanks for the feedback! I've been following a couple months too!

I got an an email from CC saying the central seconds was discontinued. They never said if any were ever produced. Bad site. Should take that down. Very misleading. I may investigate a lower end Laco but am leaning towards keeping my 2012 mid pilot. Too bad no central seconds were made (I think).


----------



## goodjavstexas

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



gunga said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I've been following a couple months too!
> 
> I got an an email from CC saying the central seconds was discontinued. They never said if any were ever produced. Bad site. Should take that down. Very misleading. I may investigate a lower end Laco but am leaning towards keeping my 2012 mid pilot. Too bad no central seconds were made (I think).


Lol yeah their emails are notoriously sparse. 
I def would be interested in seeing the 2013 with central seconds too. The design is more like a field watch. I'd probably prefer it to be slimmer like my Weekender too.
I like the 2012 pilot with sub dial because I rarely see watches on here with a sub-seconds dial.


----------



## gunga

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I actually wanted the 2012 with central seconds, but I see what you mean. I have a watch with sub seconds, but only because its a chrono. I guess these are reasonably unique!


----------



## Jacques Gudé

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Received from my lovely wife and daughters for my birthday. They've been holding on to it for a couple of months without me getting to see it. Picked up from a WUS member, so we did not have to deal with Countycomm. BTW, all their stories about a government contract they are fulfilling for these is crap! No way would any legit USG org order up watches with non-hacking movement, and lack of central seconds. As for me, I love this version with the full numeral '6'.


----------



## mjbr24

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



tfinnan said:


> Well played sir. Well played indeed...
> 
> -T


I have that very watch and i am hoping to trade for a mid if anyone is interested.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f31/wtt-maratac-large-pilot-mid-837635.html


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



mjbr24 said:


> I have that very watch and i am hoping to trade for a mid if anyone is interested.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f31/wtt-maratac-large-pilot-mid-837635.html


Funny. I just traded mine for the same amount of cash that I had in it, plus a Black Monster. Like the watch, but think that I'll love the mid. I just need to find a 2012...

-T


----------



## miike501

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Maratac (large) Pilot available today. (Introductory) price jumped to $279.00. Still waiting for a mid with central seconds.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Supply and demand in action - not unexpected. I only wish CC customer service matched the value of the watch.....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I think the first cut was their best, in both size and design. Just started my second dance with one (lucky to find one from another member after flipping one last year). I just picked it up today, I'm quite happy |>






















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## sub40

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I always thought there wasn't enough distinction between the two hands with these watches.


----------



## bigdaddylove

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

FWIW, I got an email from them today inquiring about the 2013. He mentioned the he did have the 2012 on back order and I assume available. Too bad, since I want the 2013.

Their website and customer service kind of suck.


----------



## jivetkr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

just got- my 2013 mid size. very cool watch & perfect size. the distortion from the dome when viewed from the side is very cool.

i had to email them endlessly to finally get one, so if you really want one you can try that.

this may be the best deal around.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



sub40 said:


> I always thought there wasn't enough distinction between the two hands with these watches.


I agree. A more prominent set of hands would really improve this one. Just a little wider would do nicely

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddylove

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Sometimes you just get plain lucky.

I was pursing the private sales forum and saw _it_ there Tuesday, around noon. Best of all, it was just across the bay, about a 35 minute fairly scenic drive. So about an hour later and $210.0 less in our bank account, I was now an owner of a 2013 large pilot in almost mint condition. It came with a taco and extra NATO band.

Seller was a nice guy and I appreciate his willingness to provide and good deal to a fellow WIS looking to get into another facet of the hobby.

Can anyone provide any information on Maratac and CountyComm beyond what's been posted? What government agencies are ordering? I know the movement is a Miyota 8245. Who makes the case? Where is it assembled?

Mine has kept very good time the last two days, only gaining about 8 seconds.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

The "Government Contract" thing may be an illusion.

The large pilot uses the Miyota 8245, not the 8215 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Hoppyjr said:


> The "Government Contract" thing may be an illusion.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Are you saying they are lying/false advertising to customers? If so based on what?

I don't really care if my Maratac is being issued to some SWAT team or not, but I don't care for dishonest/misleading producers.

Would appreciate if you could explain.

Cheers,
HBL

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I just think if these were legitimately being issued somewhere we would have heard about the name of the agency by now, no? Lots of public safety/military/government types are on these forums, yet no one can place this mysterious government agency. Also, If they were a limited run, it's odd that they keep coming up for sale from CC. We've got a few of these and I like them fine, but I'm suspicious of most everything CC says lately. I'm basing it on my own thoughts, observations, and opinion and voiced it as such. I'm not getting into some internet pissing contest over it.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I was just asking if there was anything substantive behind your comment that I might not be aware of, as I was interested to know myself. No need to get your back up. Thanks for your thoughts and reply.

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Then we're good 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dowsing

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



My new Mid Pilot arrived this week.


----------



## Viipperi

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Again, how to order this watch to anywhere else than U.S? That "Due to the value of these watches we can only ship them via UPS to U.S. stateside addresses" is ********, i don't understand.


----------



## bigdaddylove

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bigdaddylove said:


> Sometimes you just get plain lucky.
> 
> I was pursing the private sales forum and saw _it_ there Tuesday, around noon. Best of all, it was just across the bay, about a 35 minute fairly scenic drive. So about an hour later and $210.0 less in our bank account, I was now an owner of a 2013 large pilot in almost mint condition. It came with a taco and extra NATO band...
> 
> ...Mine has kept very good time the last two days, only gaining about 8 seconds.


Well, I've had it for about a week now and I'm glad I only paid $200.00. I would have been a little disappointed if I had paid more. Sure, the sapphire crystal is great and all, but would a coat or two of AR really been that much to ask for? Also, the hands are too similar in shape and size as someone else previously stated. I've misread it on two different occasions. I could do without the minute tracking and would prefer a second hand as opposed to a sub dial. It keeps pretty good time, gaining about 8-10 seconds a day. Lume quality is good, comparable to my Seiko. I like the size a lot and bought this one to see if I could pull off and tolerate a 47mm case which I am able to do.

At $200.00, I'd say it's a good value, but at $279.00 or more, I'd rather save up and get something with a little more style and panache like a used Seiko spork or Steinhart.


----------



## northbranch

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I got a mid pilot about 6 months ago, used, from a member here who wasn't out to make a profit and like it, a good value but don't like the subdial, too small to be useful. I also agree the lume is great as is the sterile dial(mine is old style) and wanting to try a full size but at 300-325 for a used one, not worth it.

Will watch for a used german or chinese style pilot in the future.

I can't even access the countycomm site anymore and they ignored me when I tried to get them to ship to my post office box and the ups ground shipping to a US address due to the value of the watch.....I just dont understand.


----------



## pythonpython

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



Hoppyjr said:


> I just think if these were legitimately being issued somewhere we would have heard about the name of the agency by now, no? Lots of public safety/military/government types are on these forums, yet no one can place this mysterious government agency. Also, If they were a limited run, it's odd that they keep coming up for sale from CC. We've got a few of these and I like them fine, but I'm suspicious of most everything CC says lately. I'm basing it on my own thoughts, observations, and opinion and voiced it as such. I'm not getting into some internet pissing contest over it.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I was interested in where these might be destined... Tracking down Marathon Watch Company Ltd through USASpending has some interesting results:

USASpending.gov

The short of it is that the group paying Marathon for one group of watches (unknown as the the specific type/specs) is:


Program/Funding AgencyDepartment of the ArmyProgram/Funding Office0003 Hq Hq Arcent Kandahar


So the Maratac could be destined for Foreign Military Use, (Afghan Air Force maybe?) but paid for by the US DoD.

I'll see if I can't track down some of the solicitation and specification docs for contracts awarded to Marathon Watch Co.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

I did research on this several months ago and pretty much got told to stop asking questions when I placed a name to the CC company. A lieutenant commander that I am friends with, has only heard of contracts being made with marathon and not maratac or CC on watches. They are not the same brand nor company.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Let's also consider this;

"Privately contracted" could just be marketing spin too. If "Maratac" contracted to build some watches to be sold by County Comm (same owners apparently) then County Comm could say the watches are "privately contracted" and this would be true.

I've yet to see or hear of any actual government agency using these.

Regardless, they are pretty decent watches for the money.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## PatagoniaDan

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

County Comm's customer service is horrendous. I had to return a Nato Strap and only after THREATENING Paypal action did they give me a terse "money refunded" after numerous emails and weeks. Worst part is i used to buy from them all the time, now i just go to Amazon or a plethora of other places. They apparently don't understand that in the Internet age that type of stuff will catch up to you eventually.


----------



## bjw29

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

MARATAC™ LARGE SAPPHIRE RED PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH , (LIMITED RED CROWN WITH SAPPHIRE BACK & RED MOVEMENT RETAINER )


----------



## JRMTactical

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*

Sorry for the poor picture quality....I REALLY like mine. I got a red crown put in it just by asking Mike at CountyComm...he was great and left me feeling like I was the best customer they've ever had. Sorry that the other poster had a bad experience with CS and that it was not pleasant. I too wish that this model had the triangle marker at 1200. I'm not going to complain.....they're awesome looking watches!


----------



## majorh

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



bwrian said:


> View attachment 904452
> 
> View attachment 904453


Can anyone tell me what strap this is, and where I may find it? Thanks!!!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: MARATAC™ PILOT AUTOMATIC WATCH FOR (2013)*



JRMTactical said:


> Sorry for the poor picture quality....I REALLY like mine. I got a red crown put in it just by asking Mike at CountyComm...he was great and left me feeling like I was the best customer they've ever had. Sorry that the other poster had a bad experience with CS and that it was not pleasant. I too wish that this model had the triangle marker at 1200. I'm not going to complain.....they're awesome looking watches!


I'm glad to hear of Mike/CC getting it back together. I've been a customer for several years, but it really dropped out the past couple years. Maybe I need another Maratac....


----------

